# Is An Online Study Group Cheating?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...Ryerson University in Toronto is facing expulsion for setting up an online study group for his chemistry class using Facebook."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080306/121402464.shtml

When I had to do group work at College it could be very difficult to find a time slot that was convenient for six people. This seems to be a partial solution as it cuts down on actual time by not having to go anywhere to study as a group therefore expanding meeting times.

Seems to me he was using all available resources to accomplish a goal.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, If they are using it to study then I think its O.K. But, If they are using it to share answers on test then yes, this student should be expelled as well as the other 100 something who did it.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it sounds fine. Similar to our support forums in a study group. You would either want to learn how to do somthing or have a problem doing somthing and need some pointers on how to do it right. There not swapping test answers.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

> The school is saying it wasn't so much a study group as it was a place for 146 students to cheat and share answers (though, it's only blaming the student who ran the group).


Doesn't this mean they were cheating?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess I don't see the difference between an on-line study group or one that meets in person. Wouldn't it be just as easy to swap answers in person?


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah, I think the university is just being a PITA


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just think that the Internet has been synonymous with cheating in so many people's minds that they just automatically assume that anyone using the Internet for study is cheating.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Online/offline, I don't see any difference. But did someone have a copy of last year's test? Were they giving the same one, year after year? Were they comparing answers for different versions of the test that some had already taken?

There has to be more to this story. If they were just "studying", they did nothing wrong. Hopefully, reasonable people at the university will sort this all out fairly.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/article/309855

It wasn't even found out until later, after exams and final marks were in.(Not quite final)
I don't use facebook, but couldn't you be able to tell when posts were made? Like here.
It would be pretty easy to see if it was done during testing.

In Peterborough here, we have a College and a University. Both of which promote working in groups. Whole classes dedicated to teaching how to work in teams to solve problems.

Who said a meeting had to be at a physical location?

Stores here communicate with head offices in Toronto via live video feeds. Who wants to drive 5 hours to have a one hour meeting? I've lived in Toronto and know that some students could easily have a 2-3 hour round trip to meet in person.

Effectively use sources/resources and get kicked in the teeth. I love this Country.


----------

